# Top class member pack.



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

My member pack arrived today after a much shorter wait than was expecting. I have been a member of other owner clubs and no other member pack was a good as this one. Already finished reading the fantastic AbsoluTTe mag supplied. Now just have to wait for my TT to arrive so can make use of the TTOC club badge/sticker. Anyway just wanted to say a big thanks and well done to all concerned in organisation and prep of pack. First class job. [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're pleased you're pleased 

Remember we're owners too and not faceless people that run a club, so we know what members want from their membership pack


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

My renewal hasn't arrived yet though   ,not that I'm complaining and I know how busy everyone is.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have some renewals to do  The cards are here, but we've prioritised new memberships. We should be able to catch up on renewals this coming weekend


----------

